# dudas DIY Pantallas acústicas y alta potencia



## Zickhove (May 25, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y ando algo entendido con el audio 
Tengo varias dudas con respecto a el modo de conexión bridge y la potencia rms de bocinas:

Primero; Supongamos que tengo en especifico una bocina faital de 15" con 700 rms y  potencia pico de 1400, (freq 40-4000hz) la bocina es de 8ohms, y la conecto a un ampli de 750 rms a 8 ohms la duda es cuanto tiempo soportaría la bocina a volumen máximo, habría el famoso clipping o distorsión???

Segundo; Supongamos que tenemos un amplificador Crown MA-12000i y queremos conectarlo a unas bocinas en modo bridge, en especifico la salida en esa configuración da 9000rms (que por cierto en la vida real da menos algo así como 8000) por lógica no hay bocinas de medios que soporten 9000rms so lo que se me ocurre es conectar varias como la descrita anteriormente (faital de 700rms y 8ohms)
para emparejar la potencia se necesitarían 12 bocinas sobrando 600 wats que entre las 12 son 50 wats por cada bocina (por eso la primera pregunta) 

Ahora el arreglo de las 12 bocinas en paralelo y serie es nulo puesto que si lo hago tendré una señal no lineal y unas bocinas se escucharán mas fuerte que otras y pueden sobrecalentarse o reventar so me dicen que se puede usar un transformador de impedancias o adaptador electrónico de impedancias so... *¿como es el modo correcto de conectar las 12 bocinas en modo bridge???* 

Todo esto es porque estoy en un proyecto donde el dueño tiene 6 amplificadores como el descrito (Crown MA-12000i) la idea es conectar cada uno en modo bridge a pantallas acústicas (erróneamente llamadas) o pantallas de altavoces; En especifico 3 amplificadores para canal izquierdo y 3 para el derecho cada amplificador dará frecuencias diferentes, por eso todos los amplificadores están conectados a un crossover dbx 234xl y estoy armando los altavoces específicos para cada rango de frecuencias pero encuentro excesiva la conexión en modo bridge pues no hay bocinas que soporten esa potencia, por eso ando buscando la mejor conexión con los altavoces de acuerdo a las condiciones iniciales que me dio el dueño (y presupuesto) para no entrar en conflicto... pero me faltan por configurar o armar las frecuencias altas y las bajas, espero puedan ayudarme

Grax foreros!!!


----------



## electromecanico (May 31, 2010)

pasa solo la lista de todo lo que tenes  potencias y ohms de ampli y parlantes y queres hacer un tre amplificado?


----------



## Zickhove (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola y Muchísimas Gracias
A tu pregunta... es *un amplificador para cada trama de frecuencias* HF, MF, LF x 2 osea canal derecho y canal izquierdo en total 6 amplificadores.

Afortunadamente he conseguido medios de 1000 watts y 8 ohms son "eighteen sound 18w1000" a la par con la potencia del amplificador serán 9 o 10 bocinas de este tipo, la entrada de las bocinas son 1000w rms a 8ohms la salida del amplificador Crown MA-12000i... 
2 ohms (20-2000khz) 3750w
4 ohms 4500w
8 ohms 2100w
En modo bridge 4 ohms 7500w
*8 ohms 9000w*
Ahora los 6 amplificadores son iguales y están divididos en 3 derecho y 3 izquierdo con un crossover (dbx 234xl) por ende para cada lado son un ampli para frecuencias altas otro para frecuencias medias y otro para bajas frecuencias, So para aprovechar la máxima potencia necesito "supongome" igualar la potencia de salida del amplificador *en modo bridge*, con el numero de bocinas; So tengo 3 candidatos de bocinas (amenos que exista algo mejor)
HF: RAAL 140-15D--------------(200w RMS 8 ohms)
MF: Eighteen Sound 18w1000--(1000w RMS 8ohms)
LF: B&C 21SW152---------------(2000w RMS 4ohms)
Según mi entendimiento para alcanzar los 9000 rms del ampli en modo bridge necesito para cada trama de frecuencias 
45      bocinas para HF
9 o 10 bocinas para MF
4 0 5  bocinas para LF
Esto es para canal derecho puesto que para el otro lado necesito lo mismo
Ahora como puse en mi primer Post el problema es el modo de conexión pues el arreglo paralelo serie como dije da una respuesta no lineal y provoca que unos parlantes tengan más volumen que otros.
(Para las MF el “cajón” es abierto o bafle infinito)

De nuevo gracias foreros y espero respuestas!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2010)

Zickhove dijo:


> Ahora como puse en mi primer Post el problema es el modo de conexión *pues el arreglo paralelo serie como dije da una respuesta no lineal y provoca que unos parlantes tengan más volumen que otros*.



Ahá. Y de donde sacás esa teoría?
Por que está completamente equivocada.

El problema puede ser "el lugar en el que pongas las cajas", pero el arreglo serie-paralelo *no causa ninguna anomalía en el comportamiento de los parlantes*.


----------



## Zickhove (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola lo de la teoría lo digo por experiencia puesto que ya me ha tocado que en centros locatarios deplano han desconectado las bocinas pues suenan bastante más que otras pero si es erróneo lo acepto.

El lugar es un sala de cine abierta o mas bien "anfiteatro" por así decirlo tiene una extensión de 1500mts cuadrados algo asi como 60 x 25 mts, el lugar no tiene depresiones ni declives.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2010)

Zickhove dijo:


> Hola lo de la teoría lo digo por experiencia puesto que ya me ha tocado que en centros locatarios deplano han desconectado las bocinas pues suenan bastante más que otras pero si es erróneo lo acepto.



Me lo imaginaba. El problema es la forma en la que ubicas las cajas, y posiblemente también sean problemáticos los parlantes si no tienen parámetros similares.
Buscá en el foro por que hay mucha información respecto a la *sensibilidad *de los parlantes, un parámetro clave a la hora de seleccionarlos. Sobre el posicionamiento y la directividad no hay mucho, pero podrás encontrar información valiosa en www.linkwitz.com y en algunos otros pocos sitios web que deberás buscar.



Zickhove dijo:


> El lugar es un sala de cine abierta o mas bien "anfiteatro" por así decirlo tiene una extensión de 1500mts cuadrados algo asi como 60 x 25 mts, el lugar no tiene depresiones ni declives.



Si...y cual es el problema?


----------



## Zickhove (Jun 1, 2010)

Si no hay problema con el arreglo serie paralelo ok. 

El problema es hacer el combinado justo para que la entrada de la pantalla en este caso de los 3 componentes osea HF, MF, LF sea de 8 ohms o en tal caso de que no sea justo, hacer una "pseudo etapa" que iguale la resistencia del amplificador que es 8 ohms y bueno si alguien del foro conoce algún driver o parlante de altas frecuencias que en *conjunto* pueda aguantar la salida del amplificador en modo bridge (9000rms 8ohms) puesto que el numero de "tweeters" es mucho, y que además tenga la potencia necesaria para que el volumen no sea tapado por las demás pantallas en especifico las LF y MF ya que es bastante potencia. 

En cuanto al centro comercial las bocinas tenían las mismas características, alimentadas con un solo amplificador que por cierto se achicharro 

Gracias


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 1, 2010)

1ºprimero y principal para ordenar el tema 
tenes que asegurarte potencia y ohms de todos los reproductores y no de bafle sino del iman del parlante estar seguro  100% de este tema.y hacer una numeracion e identificacion muy clara y lista de papel y lapiz 
2ºlistado de potencia e impedancia de las potencias y si son mono o stereo tambien identificacion minuciosa papel con datos pegado en la potencia 
3ºdibuja todo en papelitos y acordate del la sensacion stereo en el local  y armate un tipo tablero como ejercicio de guerra, por que no te recomiendo andar corriendo bafles para probar no estamos hablandos de potencias tontas. 
y con el tema de los hight y los medios acordate que nesecitas mucha menos potencia que para los bajos fogonazo se debe acordar el % de cada uno para que sea audible 
y para cerrar 
con serie paralelo solucionas todo el low
con serie paralelo solucionas todo en medios 
con serie paralelo solucionas todo en hight

pero muy importante lo de diseñar todo de papel primero imaginate cuando llegues con todos los cables y tengas que conectar ?????


----------



## Zickhove (Jun 2, 2010)

He formalizado el problema 
lo adjunto en un docto de pdf donde vienen todas las especificaciones de lo que tengo y lo que se puede conseguir a partir del esquema de conexión (también en pdf) 

Gracias...


----------

